# [SOLVED] Win7 64bits uefi +mbr need infos



## Elberntsinah (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello
I just bought an aml3+ motherboard with 880g+sb 850.
My new motherboard contain uefi firmware instead of bios.
I think uefi keep compatibility with some bios functionality needed to boot an os that don't support uefi natively.

I would like to know if win 7 64 bits will force me to use gpt ?

For different purpose i really need to keep all my disk with mbr.
If i'm forced to format again i won't swap to gpt.

I searshed about uefi bios topic in techsupport but all speack about gpt .
I heard win 7 64 bits will complain if i try to load a hard disk with a mbr +uefi mb firmware but i dunno if it's a rumor

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Win7 64bits uefi +mbr need infos*

Info on them here Unified Extensible Firmware Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

GUID Partition Table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Elberntsinah (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Win7 64bits uefi +mbr need infos*

Thanks for the info.
Wikipedia tell me :

*Disk device compatibility*

In addition to the standard PC disk partition scheme, which uses a master boot record (MBR), EFI works with a new partitioning scheme: GUID Partition Table (GPT)


Uefi support MBR but i dunno if win 7 64 support booting from MBR with uefi in compatible bios mode.


there is an issue: Designing for 64-bit Windows 
*Firmware for 64-bit Systems*

Firmware provides boot support for initializing the hardware before the operating system is started. In x86-based (32-bit) systems, this capability is provided by the BIOS. Because traditional BIOS-based boot will not work with 64-bit Windows, other firmware boot solutions must be implemented.


That's bad i'm doomed lol


----------



## Elberntsinah (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Win7 64bits uefi +mbr need infos*

http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/E/7/7E7662CF-CBEA-470B-A97E-CE7CE0D98DC2/UEFI_Windows.docx

About this doc it tell uefi has a csm bios compatible mod.

I'm wondering if win 7 64 bits can boot a mbr parted hard disk with csm.

Cause another doc tell win 7 64bits can't boot with uefi bios compatible mod +mbr 

I think microsoft contradict themself between source information.

That's not good Another doc i found told us microsoft could support uefi on 32bits windows system if they had more money it's expensive for them to develop a 32bit uefi support.

This rally suck sorry aobut it


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Win7 64bits uefi +mbr need infos*

Since Microsoft only supports UEFI booting from 64bit versions of Windows, and a large number of UEFI motherboards (and most all that would be consumer-grade) ship with a 64bit implementation of UEFI, it's probably not fiscally reasonable to ask driver developers to test and develop qualified drivers for what will be a very small section of the overall computing market running Windows Vista or Windows 7. Therefore, only 64bit editions of Vista and Win7 support UEFI boot, and there are only 64bit drivers (due to the architectures needing to match).

As to boot drives, Windows Vista cannot be installed on an MBR disk. Windows 7 will also throw the same error if a partition on an MBR disk is selected for install, but it can be ignored and Windows 7 will install on an MBR disk. Note that it isn't *recommended* to do so, but you *can* do it. I'm just not sure as to the why you would want to.


----------



## Elberntsinah (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Win7 64bits uefi +mbr need infos*

I understand it now 

I had a motherboard that msi told me it needed to be repair but it was too late for a rma
.I had problem with the northbridge voltage and 780G integrated chipset ...
My cpu got one of the pin destroyed so i got stop 0x00000101 errors almost everywhere.

I have only one power supply so i can't run two pc configs for backup purpose.

Usually i use win xp 32bits pro on another disk and i share data between the two hard disk when needed.

I must keep my 500gb samsung f3 data till i buy a new hard disk and format it with gpt.
At this time i should avoid data loss at any cost.

Using win 7 64bits with mbr drive should be a temporary solution if it work.

I'm lucky i got win 7 32+64bits family box for 50 dollars.
It will let me replace my win xp pro 32bits with a 64bit of win 7 .I don't really need to run two os or comp at same time.


i'm just sad cause i liked xp pro and i learn to use it at it best days after days.

On the motherboard online pdf manual it can work; with win xp xp64 vista vista 64 and win 7 7 64bits. 

That's where i'm confuse. It has a uefi firmware then how it can work with 32bit os ?

Ok i think i will put this topic as resolved. There is a uefi need for future material if we wait too much that could be bad for the next century 

I just hope about dual bios+uefi motherboard but it's a dream.


Thank you very much


----------



## Elberntsinah (Aug 4, 2011)

bramp.net :: Converting MBR to GPT without deleting your partitions

They talk about gptgen.exe to convert mbr to gpt +backup if problem occure.

Is it safe ?


----------



## Elberntsinah (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello
I just install my new config and kept my current win 764bit installation on my f3 hdd.

Know what ? I had no error at first boot i could fully access windows.
I use the amd ahci driver 11.7 graphic driver to use with hd4250 and disabled ahci ide compatible mode.My hdd use ncq so it's all right.

Currently Windows use the Bios driver for microsoft system.

My mother board use Uef (i control it with mouse )and it can detect if i have a efi OS or one that need a boot loader.

My hdd use mbr.I do not have to reinstall windows and i have no more stop 0x00000101 error +0x0000050.

Maybe asrock found a way to cheat windows using a uefi ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it is all going well


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Elberntsinah said:


> Maybe asrock found a way to cheat windows using a uefi ?


Most of the large OEMs (Dell, HP, Lenovo, etc) have had UEFI-capable machines for a few years now, but they run in BIOS-emulation mode. Sounds like your motherboard has this capability as well.


----------

